# Deductability of insurance deductible



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,
I own and live in a duplex unit. We suffered a major water leak in the rented appartment (2nd floor) and are making a claim to our insurance company (10k+ damages). The dollar value of the damages are approximately equal between the rented apartment and the one I live in. The rental unit occupies 33% of the entire livable space, I live in the other 66%.

My insurance deductible is 500$.

The question is: since the origin of the leak was in the rented apartment, can I claim the entire 500$ as a deductible rental expense, or must I have to pro-rate the expense like any other expense related to the whole building?

Thanks!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

You need to prorate, origin of the leak is not relevant.

Sorry to hear that, dealing with all that must be a real pain in the butt.


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Homer, yeah it's a PITA to deal with but surprisingly the insurance and their post-disaster company are doing a good job so hopefully this will all be fixed before winter.


----------

